# I just found this in my fish tank



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Where did it come from I don't know.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Do you have any live plants in your tank? They usually hitch rides on them, if not, I'm just as lost as you


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Ya I got Java Moss about a month ago on Listia. So I believe it came with it. Can't believe I just saw it tnoight after have the moss for about a month. lol. Now i'm a first time snail keeper. I also don't know anything about snails. Would they eat algae wafers?


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So I took the snail out of the tank along with a little bit of water, put it in a 1/2 gallon view tank to get better pictures. On the Iphone it's always nice and bright but when i send it to my email so I can download it to the computer it gets a little darker. So I did a little bit of editing from my cameras software. Here's a few pics. Can you tell me what kind of snail it is?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a ramshorn snail.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

It is a Ramshorn. You won't need to feed it. It will eat the algae, dead plant material and leftover fish food.

You probably have more than one and they will have babies. The more food they have the more babies they make. I would not purposely feed them.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

oh i dont purposly feed it. i only feed my fish and frog. and so far ive only seen one. lets hope it just stays one lol


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So uh I just found another snail, smaller than the current one. The bigger one was on top of the little one.


----------

